# White Piranha



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

Has anybody ever heard of this piranha? Ive done a lot of research on the internet as far as this so called White Piranha. ButIm still uncertain weither or not this is an actually type. From what I have found and read about this White Piranha is that it is still called the Serrasalmus rhombeus. The identification say that is has spots that fade with time, which is pretty common among other species as well. But then it has an elongated body type but yet is one of the largest types like a Rhom. I attached a picture of a so called white piranha.

So my question is....is there such a thing as a white piranha?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

It's just a common name of S.rhombeus.

I quote OPEFE :



> The white color often attributed to the species _S. rhombeus_ was based on a juvenile form, however, water conditions can produce this effect on adults. The South American Indians are the folks generally responsible for providing common names and Piranha Branca (white piranha) is one of them. As Petry mentioned above it is only natural the darker forms of _rhombeus_ would be called Piranha negra (black piranha) by natives. The common name itself has no scientific value and the Indians use this name on quite a few number of dark piranhas without discriminating the species it is.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Rhoms don't usually get actually dark until their at least sub adult to adult. Before this at the juvie stage, they are a silver/ gray which earns them the name white piranha.
So, white piranha=black piranha, but black piranha is often confused with sanchezi (when its smaller) or compressus so its only natural to assume a white piranha could also mis identified too and actually be one of these other species


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I love my white Piranha


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

I also







your white Piranha

Hey Feefa.. Maybe your ****** and my ****** can go on a blind date


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

your gonna need a big tank for that ksls


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Nahhhhhhh... Stick em in a 40G and make em fall in love!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ksls said:


> I also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if we can make it a double date


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Rhoms don't usually get actually dark until their at least sub adult to adult. Before this at the juvie stage, they are a silver/ gray which earns them the name white piranha.
> So, white piranha=black piranha, but black piranha is often confused with sanchezi (when its smaller) or compressus so its only natural to assume a white piranha could also mis identified too and actually be one of these other species


Good answer.


----------

